# San Clemente Island Goat bucklings!



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Still fewer than 800 of these pretty & unique goats, but we're working on it!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What beautiful babies! And awesome on helping to preserve them! That makes me happy.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

New-goat-mom said:


> What beautiful babies! And awesome on helping to preserve them! That makes me happy.


Thanks-- even with the rarity of the breed, bucklings can be hard to sell. Some people buy them to breed with other breeds of goats--mainly dairy because they have very high butterfat milk-5% to just over 6%.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow!!! Congratulations! They are darlings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute! How old are they?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They were born June 26--I just took a while to get the pictures posted. They are for sale, if anyone's interested! The bucks of this breed are nice because they are lacking in the scent glands than give other bucks that strong clingy smell. They also have very nice horns. Their dad is 145 or 150 pounds.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If only you were closer...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> If only you were closer...


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a friend who does transports all over the US, a couple times a year. She's bringing me a San Clemente doeling from Maine this Friday. She doesn't charge all that much.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

catharina said:


> I have a friend who does transports all over the US, a couple times a year. She's bringing me a San Clemente doeling from Maine this Friday. She doesn't charge all that much.


Be sure to post tons of pictures!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very cool!! Love the idea of preserving a breed.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks--these guys have really off the charts unique DNA. Their ancestors were brought to California back when Spain owned it, & left to their own devices on the Channel Islands. Over the couple hundred years that they lived wild there, their ancestral Spanish breeds went extinct.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Fascinating---following...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are SO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

If you could just gently stuff one in a FedEx box, I'll be home for the next two days.....


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------

